

BV Capital Rebrands to e.Ventures - mauricemauseryc
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/15/bv-capital-rebrands-to-e-ventures-global-footprint/

======
mauricemauseryc
[http://www.businessinsider.com/eventures-data-driven-
venture...](http://www.businessinsider.com/eventures-data-driven-venture-
capital-2012-7)

